# My original 1941 Schwinn DX "Northwest Patrol"



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 17, 2011)

This is one of my fave bikes.  I have a weakness for DXs and C and BC model Schwinns.  They're usually beat to hell, and to find one in killer original shape is my favorite of all Schwinn finds!!  This one is a 1941 that was the owner of a Schwinn shop in Southern California's personal bike.  It was taken very good care of and ended up in dry storage for a long time.  It now graces my bike room.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 17, 2011)

That is a very pretty bike.


----------



## robertc (Dec 17, 2011)

That bad boy is beautiful and the original condition it is awesome.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh, Yeah!

 That bike is sweet!


----------



## Eddieman (Dec 18, 2011)

*Clean*

Everything about that bike is nice. Color is bright. Are the rims Lobdell's? 

Ed


----------



## JOEL (Dec 18, 2011)

Great to see one in that condition. Very nice.


----------



## jpromo (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, incredible bicycle. Especially considering a badge in much lesser condition than that just sold for nearly 600$ alone.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 18, 2011)

The rims are stamped "Lobdell (in cursive) and then in bold underneath (PATENT APPLIED FOR), so I believe it's probably an early '41 as I believe Lobdells debuted in early '41.  I've not seen another set like it, I will snap a pic and post it, it's pretty cool!


Yeah, I've never seen a nicer condition footed Northwest Patrol badge, period.  That's not to say there isn't one, and there probably is in someone's possession that has no clue what it even is, but it's SUPER nice and a beautiful original


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 19, 2011)

*A Beauty!*

I think the Dx one of the nicest styles they made,the badge is awesome too.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't believe my eyes!
Do you have a DeLorean that goes back in time as well?
Chris


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 19, 2011)

Nothing better than original paint bikes and that one takes the cake!


----------



## videoranger (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome find! A real beauty. Thanks for posting the nice pictures.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Dec 19, 2011)

*Priceless*

That is really a nice bike considering it is 70 years old and original at that...one of those priceless finds everyone hopes to land some day.


----------



## axsepul (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice! You never posted the pictures of the rims. Did the pre war cycle trucks use this type of rims?


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jan 2, 2012)

*Wow!*

Great Bike & Badge!  Wow!
-BATM!


----------

